# High School Musical 2 - Promoshooting x210



## Tokko (12 Okt. 2008)

*Zac Efron, Vanessa Anne Hudgens, Ashley Tisdale, Lucas Grabeel, Corbin Bleu, Monique Coleman​*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​
*Thx to Missy*


----------



## Buterfly (12 Okt. 2008)

Klasse Promos :thumbup:


----------



## PerSöldern (16 Okt. 2008)

Schöner Beitrag Dan ke


----------



## supersarah089 (2 Mai 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (11 Sep. 2010)

​


----------



## Punisher (2 Dez. 2010)

tolle Promos, danke sehr


----------

